# I'm behind the curve - want Blu-ray someday



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

My audio is a bit behind the curve but I need to keep it that way for the foreseeable future. I am using the analogue stereo outputs from my Toshiba HD A30 player and going to our stereo amp. I have the JVC rear projection TV audio set to "off". This is all because the TV does not output analogue audio from HDMI. 

Therefore, when I pick up a Blu-ray player, I would like to run in a similar fashion. I know the PS3 does not have the analogue sound out. Can someone recommend a good player with this feature? Is it a Sony 350?, Samsung ___?, Panasonic____?, anything else?
Oh, and I would like to *not be surprised *by a player that has analogue outputs that don't work if you are connected via HDMI. 

I really like the HDMI inputs for picture quality, but I don't want to decode the high end audio for a few years. It is simply way too expensive for us at this time, and a fair bit of work to get it right. :hide:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

If I understand you correctly you just want a Blu-ray player that does analogue out? That should be pretty easy to do. I'm not sure about your HDMI requirement though. You're not using it via audio or video?

You're concerned that analogue will disable the HDMI?


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

If I was you I would try to pickup a sony s300 which has 5.1 outs. This way you can keep your seup and pair a switch with it when you want to toggle between the A30. The price for these players are coming down (walmart $198.00 ) ,and the player is still a good choice. I own the s300 and s301 ,and have had no problems with any of them. They both have the latest firmware upgrade. When you're ready to go the full sound format route the 350 or 500 will be just as cheap as the s300. MHO:T


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> You're concerned that analogue will disable the HDMI?


I was concerned that using HDMI would disable the analogue outputs. I am guessing that it does not. 



> If I understand you correctly you just want a Blu-ray player that does analogue out? That should be pretty easy to do


Yes I went on cnet, read up on them, something like a Panasonic BD35 has them. Some don't though, and I buy online and cannot check them out personally. :jump:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding with HDMI vs Component is that HDMI is the only way to get 1080p to a display component only allows up to 1080i so if you have selected 1080p output in the players menu then it most likely will disable the component outputs.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> My understanding with HDMI vs Component is that HDMI is the only way to get 1080p to a display component only allows up to 1080i so if you have selected 1080p output in the players menu then it most likely will disable the component outputs.


Yes I agree that is possible. I have never tried that particular hookup. But talking audio, the Toshiba A30 has analogue stereo audio outputs that continue working as you are using HDMI at 1080p. A Sony playstation does not have these outputs so I did not consider getting one. Some Blu-ray players have them, some even have analogue 5 and 6 channel outputs. It would just be a bummer to find them not working when you wanted to use HDMI. I do not suppose this is the case, but have learned to assume nothing when dealing with electronics, cables, and hookups.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I also have the BDP-S300 and like it so far. I've only had it a couple weeks. Very slow load and operation times are my only complaints. Got it from a friend for $100. You can find them on ebay and craigslist for the same price or cheaper. With the latest firmware it decodes dolby true hd, but not dts master. 

My friend replaced this player with the s550. It decodes everything. It's more expensive, but in the big picture it's not that much more expensive. Does all the decoding for all the new formats and has much faster load times.


----------

